# SU07/12 Sponsorship Undertaking form?



## jimbo5 (Oct 19, 2013)

Can someone explain what I'm meant to do with the SU07/12 Sponsorship Undertaking form once I've filled it out? Also, how do I provide the supporting documents to whoever is assessing my spouses visa? 

As far as I can tell I have to send them to my wife abroad so she can take them to the interview. This seems a bit unreasonable as these are original documents and the cost of Fedexing a bunch of paper would be £60-90.

Thanks,
Jack


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

jimbo5 said:


> Can someone explain what I'm meant to do with the SU07/12 Sponsorship Undertaking form once I've filled it out? Also, how do I provide the supporting documents to whoever is assessing my spouses visa?
> 
> As far as I can tell I have to send them to my wife abroad so she can take them to the interview. This seems a bit unreasonable as these are original documents and the cost of Fedexing a bunch of paper would be £60-90.
> 
> ...


As I understand it this form is not listed in documentation necessary for a spouse visa - especially one being applied for from what can be described as "western industrial countries". 

It can, however, be asked for as a discretionary document - usually in the case of elderly, dependent relatives. However, the usual answer to your question is no, it is not required based on the other documentation accepting support for your intended spouse.

UK Border Agency | ECB12 - Undertakings


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Where is your wife applying from? SUO7/12 is not generally needed for a spouse visa but visa agents on the sub continent ask for it. Yes, you need to send the original supporting documents to your wife as she needs to include them with her application.


----------

